# "...acesta fiind infectat..."



## ngiuliani

Salut,

I'm having some difficulty understanding how to translate an expression using "fiind". Here's the whole sentence:

"Pilotul a fost internat pe 10 iulie la „Bagdasar Arseni”, iar, la aproape două săptămâni după, un raport al Inspecţiei Sanitare susţinea spusele familiei bărbatului, acesta fiind infectat cu două bacterii intraspitaliceşti pe perioada şederii la unitatea spitalicească."

My attempt is, "The pilot was admitted on July 10th to Bagdasar Arseni, and almost two weeks later, a Health Inspection report alleged, according to the man's family, this being infected with two hospital-acquired bacteria occurred during the period of stay in the hospital unit."

Something just seems choppy about it so far though, so any correction would be appreciated.


----------



## farscape

The part with _fiind_ and _being_ is just fine but I would change the second part of the phrase to reflect the intended meaning in Romanian this way:

...Health Inspection report was supporting the claims of the man's family, the man being infected with (...) during his stay in the hospital unit.

Best,


----------



## ngiuliani

That makes a great deal more sense. Thank you!


----------



## irinet

Hi,
Where is this content taken from, and who is the pilot?


----------



## ngiuliani

The pilot from the article was named Marian Cojocaru; I can't recall which news site I originally located it on though.


----------



## irinet

I wanted to know how old the news was. That hospital still has serious hygiene problems, and it's presently on the media with tragic news. Authorities should close it for sanitation!
Unfortunately, it's not an isolated case either. Bacteria infestation is a real issue in our public health system that local authorities should agree upon in the first place.

He was lucky to get treatment in Austria.


----------



## naicul

irinet said:


> I wanted to know how old the news was.


Pilotul Marian Cojocaru: La Bagdasar-Arseni nu voiau să se implice în vindecarea mea


----------

